# Saturday, East Beach, Galveston



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ventured to East Beach early saturday morning.

Sandling










Ruddy Turnstone










Brown Pelican










Brown Pelicans and the Moon


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very good, Fred. I like the way you took the backgrounds into consideration!
Mike


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I really like that last one! Cool shot with the moon in the background.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind words...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

These are really nice. Moon shot is outstanding! I think you should print that one.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great shot of the Pelicans with moon background. Frame that one!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool pics!


----------

